# Trash the Dress photos!



## ironsidephoto (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey all,
I take weddings pictures for some local wedding photographers where i live, and we did an artsy 'trash the dress' shoot with a former bride the other day.
I just uploaded about 30 of the pictures to my website, and i'm pretty pleased with them. I'd appreciate it if people would look and tell me what they think!

http://www.ironsidephotography.com

or, more directly, 

http://ironsidephotography.com/wed/Weddings.html


Thanks!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 11, 2007)

NICE!  She is very pretty.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 11, 2007)

Which of the 6 pages is the trash the dress series on? These are taking forever to load for me. 

Marian


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 11, 2007)

they're at the end of the wedding gallery. the last couple of pages or so. it loads the thumbnails first, then the images, though if you click on a thumb that hasn't been loaded yet, it skips to that one.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 11, 2007)

just realized i could post a few just to spark some interest--here ya go:


----------



## craig (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad you posted the pics. The images on your website loaded fine, but there were a lot to go through. Could not find the trash the dress ones. At any rate I am not seeing the trash the dress part. Seems like she just got comfortable in it.

Love & Bass


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 12, 2007)

well i guess the 'main event' was when she got in the water.
that pretty much trashes it.


----------



## craig (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah... I was thinking that after I made my comment. Maybe the fibers get separated? My ex wife's dress seemed stout and also had a sheen that seemed water repellent. I do not get how the fabric is so sensitive.

Love & Bass


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice series. My only question is her shoulder area in picture #2.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 12, 2007)

what do you mean about the shoulder?


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 12, 2007)

ironsidephoto said:


> what do you mean about the shoulder?


 
Where the shoulder meets the water looks very strange, almost fake.


----------



## Christina (Oct 12, 2007)

I think you have a nice series here. I get to do my first trash the dress shoot this weekend and im looking forward to it. 

3 is my favorite. Looks like you had a great model.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 12, 2007)

hmm. . .you mean the reflection in the water? 
maybe i've looked at these so many times that i've completely missed what you're talking about (to wildmaven)


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 12, 2007)

ironsidephoto said:


> hmm. . .you mean the reflection in the water?
> maybe i've looked at these so many times that i've completely missed what you're talking about (to wildmaven)


 
There seems to be a horizontal line through the shoulder. Is this a shadow, or the water line? The reflection's edge seems too crisp.


----------



## JIP (Oct 12, 2007)

I really like the first 2 especially the first one with the shimmering water.


----------



## emogirl (Oct 12, 2007)

i loved the one where she is floating with her eyes closed..that is beautiful, and the one where she is splashing....other than that they dont show enough of her in the water to really say that she got the dress wet/trashed.....in fact many of the shots are just head shots, so they just look like regular wedding shots.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 22, 2007)

thank you all for your comments!


----------



## SusieC (Oct 23, 2007)

How willing was the bride to "trash the dress"?  I have yet to convince any of my brides to do this!  And believe me, I have tried.  I love these pictures.  Especially the ones that she is floating in the water.  Great job!  I wish more brides would be as willing as this one!!!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 23, 2007)

She was actually very willing. She got married two years ago, never had any bridal pictures, and didn't care very much for the dress to sit in her closet forever. I think we got lucky with her. It being our first try at it, we only got the dress wet, but I'm sure she'd have done more if we'd asked her to.


----------



## kelley_french (Oct 24, 2007)

I was going to ask if this was before or after the wedding. LOL


----------



## nossie (Oct 26, 2007)

I take it the dress wasn't a rental.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 9, 2007)

sure wasn't. a $50 dry cleaning bill later and it wasn't too messed up.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 10, 2007)

just a side note--the video from the trash the dress shoot is up on the home page of my website. check it out!


----------

